# ARM mikrokontrolleri >  ARM9 Linux SBC

## jeecha

Pamazaam rodaas doma uztaisiit pasham savu SBC uz kaada AMR9 kontroliera uz kura vareetu darbinaat Linux. Pa cik ideja vairaak ir domaata izklaidei nevis kaa praktiska izveidei, domaaju plati izrouteet pats (Epis Style).

"Fiichas" vareetu buut apmeeram shaadas:
  USB (host/device) porti,
  paaris seriaalie porti,
  I2C, SPI,
  LAN,
  kaadi 128Mb SDRAM,
  kautkaads NAND flash kur bootloaderus un kerneli iemest,
  kautkaada SD/MCC karte kur root filesisteemu iemest.
Respektiivi diezgan standarta lietas.

Doma izmantot Atmel AT91SAM9260 vai arii kaadu no Cirrus Logic ARM9 procesoriem (shie veel ir pieejami TQFP korpusos nevis BGA, njemties ar BGA ar 0.8mm rezhgji lodiishu un 2puseeju plati nav nopietni). Un shos procesorus nav probleema pasuutiit.

Konkreeti Atmel procesoriem patiikami tas ka vinjiem jau gandriiz visai perifeerijai Linux kernelja draiveri ir sarakstiiti, lai uzboototu nekas iipashi papildus nav jaakodee un jaapatcho.

Varbuut kaadam ir interese kautko taadu dariit "barinjaa" (divas galvas gudraakas par vienu)?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Interesee vai galarezultaats vareetu darboties ka reala kompja dalja, kas saprot skanjas un video failus, prot lasit tos, ierakstit, izveidot it kaa magja lentas cilpu, kas datus dzen pa apli un pa iistam piefiksee tai nelielu dalju no tiem.

----------


## jeecha

200Mhz ARM procesora un 100Mhz SDRAM noteikti nepietiks lai reaalaa laikaa apstraadaatu video... Savukaart XScale un ARM11 procesori (kuriem ir augstaakas frekvences, uz chipa virsuu visaadi "media accelerator" prieksh MPEG dekodeeshanas/kodeeshanas) visi kaa likums naak BGA (ar 0.8mm atstarpi starp lodeem) korpusos kas uz divliimenju plates iisti nav iespeejams - 0.8mm BGA divos liimenjos izrouteet var faktiski tikai 4 rindas, un arii tikai ar 0.20mm celinjiem - taakaa par shaadaam plateem vienkaarshi prieksh paspeeleeshanaas (kaads ir mana "projekta" meerkjis) var aizmirst.
Starp citu shii ir diezgan beediiga tendence - visos kontrolieros tiek baazts arvien vairaak un vairaak fiichu un korpusi paliek mazaaki un mazaaki (kas ir pashsaprotami njemot veeraa industrijas tendenci uz arvien mazaakaam un mazaakaam iekaartaam) un nabaga hobijistiem paliek arvien mazaak un mazaak ar ko paspeeleeties  :: 

MP3 pleijeri uz taada dzelzha kaa es domaaju veel nebuutu probleemas uztaisiit vai kautkaadu attaalinaatu sensoru vadiibu ar web interfeisu, nu taada veida shtruntus  :: 

Vo, kas man ienaaca praataa - ir kaads FPGA/CPLD specs kursh gribeetu par paaris aliem (vai sulas glaazeem, atkariibaa no religjijas) uztaisiit shim projektam TFT 16/24bitu kontrolieri - vienkaarshu framebuffer ar savu SDRAM, kursh vienaa pusee ljauj pa taisno piekljuut savai atminjai bet otraa pusee dod aaraa ciparu RGB+VSYNC+HSYNC? Veelams uz chipa ar minimaalu kaaju skaitu un ar pietiekami gudru logjiku lai no mikrokontroliera puses nav nepiecieshama gaidiishana atminjas interfeisaa (respektiivi iekshaa kautkaadi datu FIFO vai tamliidziigi). Ir protams Epson chipi kas tieshi to dara un ir arii ARM9 chipi kuriem iekshaa jau LCD kontrolieris ir (piemeeram AT91SAM9261, bet shis jau ir vairs tikai BGA, tiesa BGA217 ar 0.8mm kuru veel divos liimenjos izvilkt var, bet taapat nav iekaariena BGA lodeet ja godiigi).

----------


## Vikings

Par Tevis piedāvāto FPGA projektu runājot man personīgi jau kādu laiku ir doma par tāda izveidi, tikai nav īsti motivācijas. Var būt varam kaut ko saštukot. Cik steidzami Tu to domā dabūt gatavu?

----------


## jeecha

Tas noteikti nav steidzami - kameer man nav SBC tikmeer man nav iisti pie kaa to piespraust  :: 
Aa, patiesiibaa var izmantot SRAM nevis SDRAM - mazaaks chakars, nav refreshi jaataisa. Maksaa gan arii daargaak, bet pie taadiem apjomiem kaadi vaidziigi mazinjam framebuffer (VGA vai QVGA 24biti) tam nav nekaadas noziimes.

----------


## Epis

Kā ir esi uztaisījis savu ARM9 SBC ? vai tomēr pārdomāji ? 

Nu 256BGA iepakojums ar 1mm pitch ir piejams tiem AT91SAM92 čipiem un uz 2 līmeņiem viņu tīri labi var izvilkt,protams visus pinus vilkt nevaig, bet ja tas pa grūtu tad tur ir arī kautkāds 208QFP tākā šis iepakojuma ataisnojums neies cauri.

----------


## Vinchi

Vienkāršāk man šķiet iegādāties ATNGW100 Development kit un pēc tam kad bus pieredze varēs taisīt savu plati  ::

----------

